# Sticky  2009 Wishes from Dogsbite.org



## Elvisfink

In 2009 we can't forget to monitor Dogsbiteorg! They have posted their goals for 2009 and their goals make it very obvious that the dogsbite.org site is up for one reason; the extermination of our beloved breed. Dogsbite.org has been discussed here many times but we can not let this site go unmonitored in 2009. Please check it regularly and keep members update on any BSL or just plain BS posts. 

Here are their 2009 goals! 

Announcement: Happy New Year DogsBite.org Readers
We're still sorting through the many changes we hope to undergo in 2009. We intend to blog much less and track pit bull attacks in a different manner than we have in the past. We will be issuing quarterly reports about serious and fatal attacks, in addition to police shootings of pit bulls. Since the launch of DogsBite.org in October 2007, we've covered nearly every issue related to violent dog attacks, including the powerful lobbying groups that are determined to keep the maulings of innocent people and pets hidden and forgotten.

New Year's Wishes for 2009:

That each of 2008's pit bull attack victims and their families are not forgotten by their local and state government officials.
That in 2009, no innocent humans have to suffer through the most horrific manner of death conceivable to man -- being attacked, bitten, and ripped apart by powerful pit bulls with strong jaws and a tenacious demeanor that would prevent the average person from being able to stop the attack.
That in 2009, no innocent humans suffer significant bodily injury, such as the loss of a limb, facial disfigurement, or mobility through a pit bull attack.
That in 2009, no innocent owner of a domesticated companion animal or live stock will have to witness, experience, or have to respond to a pit bull attack upon their animal, suffering either their death, their significant injury, the necessity for emergency veterinarian services and expenses, or the trauma of such an event.
That in 2009, more organizations invested in protecting human lives will become fully informed about the real and present danger posed by pit bulls in American Society and will take positive steps to take formal positions in favor of legal restrictions against pit bulls.
That in 2009, enlightenment comes to local and state government officials about the hidden agenda of pit bull breeders, dogfighters, and organized criminal conspirators to support anti-BSL efforts.
That in 2009, enlightenment comes to "misguided" pit bull owners and breeders that support dogfighters and breeders of fighting dogs -- people heavily invested in the continuation of creating violent dogs -- and instead, focus their attention on breeding safer dogs.


----------



## buzhunter

Good looking out EF. Never checked that site out but they sound like a bunch of idiots.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

have you guys notices that on that site. under each "attack" incodent the keep a tally on how many pit bulls were killed during the incodent.. i wish there was something to do to have this site shut down


----------



## Marty

pitbulllover27870 said:


> * i wish there was something to do to have this site shut down*


I'm doing all I can to make this happen


----------



## pitbulllover27870

Marty said:


> I'm doing all I can to make this happen


that would be great lol!!theyre a bunch of idiots if you ask me


----------



## Marty

You can bet their after me and my site LOL

I don't know if you'll noticed but over the holidays a lot of boards went down from, network54, boardhost, ProBoards and look what happened to ROM and a couple others that had their own name... Dogsbite.org should have been the one to go


----------



## pitbulllover27870

Marty said:


> Dogsbite.org should have been the one to go


most definetly!!


----------



## buzhunter

I don't get around much on the internet. What happened to ROM?


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I found this on that site....

"Name confusion within the pit bull class is intentional. For instance, the American pit bull terrier is the same dog as the American Staffordshire terrier."


----------



## buzhunter

Well, it's up to the AST folks to contest that misconception. If I was an advocate of a different breed I would distance myself and dogs from the APBT. I think it would be beneficial for both sides.


----------



## Marty

buzhunter said:


> I don't get around much on the internet. What happened to ROM?


I really don't know because I don't go there, they had a habit of letting members run their mouth to much but it's been down for awhile now


----------



## buzhunter

That's what happens when people talk too much. Good examples of bad consequences showing up every day. Pay attention folks.


----------



## Marty

Cross posted with permission...

Stop-BSL.com has long been researching and trying to get ads run which will help inform the general public not only about BSL in general but about which groups they shouldn't give their support to, like the HSUS. We have run ads in the NW Pet Gazette and the Southern Fighter News (MMA) using your donations.

Now, however, we are focusing on raising money for a radio ad campaign. Radio campaigns reach a relatively large number of people and are pretty cheap compared to print ads. Also, the station will produce the ads for free, helping keep costs down.

The HSUS has long been running ads using sad looking pit bulls to raise money which they in turn use to wipe out our breed little by little. It is time to use this tactic against them. They run radio ads telling about the mythical $5000.00 reward for dog fighting info making responsible owners the target of greedy neighbors. They also run news paper ads telling about their "accomplishments," like the recent ad touting their so called succcess in Arizona.

We can make a difference in this way! So many people beleive everything they hear on tv and the radio, it's time we start being what they hear. Owners, Breeders and Dogs Against Breed Discrimination has a page set up where you can donate, copy our donation meter for your website and track our progress.

ChipIn: Stop-BSL.com

If you want to help spread the word that the HSUS is out to kill the family pet not save it this is your chance.

*Please help if you can, just $1.00 can make a difference  *

Money wise I can not help right now but anyone that donates $100.00 to this cause, I will give free life time membership to G-D.com to show my appreciation for you


----------



## buzhunter

Good info. Thanks


----------



## Marty

*The scam behind the HSUS "reward"*

The HSUS has a long standing offer of $5,000 for information relating to an arrest and conviction in animal fighting cases. However, back in 2004 when I approached the Midwest regional director about this offer what I found out was rather interesting.

First of all, I was concerned about the requirement that the information must lead to a conviction. Having dealt with the issues of dogfighting and animal abuse for number of years I knew that convictions were hard to get (I'll leave the details for another post). So as a humane organization who's main concern should be ending the suffering of animals, or so I thought, I suggested HSUS pay out the reward based on information that leads to an arrest and the seizure of animals.

The first excuse I got was that the HSUS wanted to conviction to ensure that dogfighters wouldn't start turning each other in simply for the reward. In the eyes of the HSUS that is a bad thing?

I again pointed out that my idea would be tied into the fact that animals must be seized and therefore ending their suffering, which is what HSUS should be most concerned about. I was then told that the $5,000 is really intended to be paid to informants that provide information that leads to a large scale bust, like raiding a dogfight in progress where maybe 20 or 30 people are arrested.

Unfortunately that is not what the offer says. (side note, the Animal Abuse Control Team mentioned in the offer is the team on which I used to be a member) The end result, of course, is that the HSUS was not willing to change it's policy in regard to the reward.

So what I at least tried to do was get a full understanding of how the reward system worked, so that if I came into contact with an individual who may have value information for me I could in good faith offer them a reward. It was at this point that the whole picture became clear.

I was informed that the HSUS doesn't actually have payouts of this reward in it's budget, each case would have to be considered on an individual basis to determine if the source of information was deserving. To make a long story short, the HSUS made it nearly impossible for anyone to qualify for the reward and furthermore the HSUS has no real incentive to qualify anyone for the reward because then they would have to scramble for the money.

This is yet another example of the HSUS smoke and mirror tricks when if comes to their campaign to end dogfighting. Just like it's another way for HSUS to deceive the public into thinking that something is being done and generate additional revenue in the form of donations.

The scam behind the HSUS


----------



## buzhunter

Marty said:


> Money wise I can not help right now but anyone that donates $100.00 to this cause, I will give free life time membership to G-D.com to show my appreciation for you


Hell of a nice gesture, Marty. I'll be recovering from Christmas for a few weeks to come but I'll be able to help out soon.


----------



## Marty

I'm sure my life will be short lived but if I can last long enough to see site's like this shut down I will feel I've done my part to help this breed 

The way these people think if you own over one dog your a dog fighter... I own 10 and would never think for one min of fighting any of them 

My dogs prove there self in the rounded ring not in the square []


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Marty said:


> My dogs prove there self in the rounded ring not in the square []


Well said Marty!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## George

I really can't stand that site. Every time I read something from their site it makes me feel like I lost some of my I.Q. score.


----------



## hell no they wont go

there is never good without the bad... in this case the bad is obviously that stupid site! i think we should all work on exposing them i mean whoever saw that 2009 message from them should either have some sort of common sense to know this pretty one sided and what about oth breed attacks!? or the ones who fall for this are the weak minded and easily brain washed can't think of any other excuse for them!




on a lighter note onyx graduated from asic ob class i had to take for my schooling in the begining everyone was afraid of him and looked at the instructor every time she made a nice comment on how cute he was...plus all the dogs were puppies exept him! (me and the imstructor had a relationship before this but this is the first time she as seen onyx. the first time she let all the dogs play together off leash including onyx eeryones jaws dropped me and michelle my instructor had a good laugh at that while i stayed after graduation to talk about what needs to be done next. before everyone left that night she made a few statements about dogs and how not all breeds are evil or good she said there are labs and goldens that are viciouse she also entioned he golden has bad DA. then she said there are so manny lab attacking humans and other breeds labled freindly and you only hear about pitbulland gsd and ottie and other breeds who have had a problem wih bsl and ho viciouse they are but we have a one year old unnuetored male apbt here who loves ppl and plays nice with dogs.


----------



## KhalidahRazor

I have a very spiritual way of looking at this and in some peoples eyes probably insensitive. If you look at how many people are actually attacked and killed every year by dogs, it is next to nothing compared to the overall population. Although it is horrifying to think that children or anyone for that matter are being killed by any type of dog I believe there is a God and that natural selection exists and what happens happens for a reason, even horrible things like this. Banning "one" specific" breed is not going to help the problem. There are so many other horrible ways that people die each year by all sorts of things. The solution here is just to continue the awareness and education in raising this wonderful breed.


----------



## *Pit Bull Hugger*

That just goes to prove that people like to talk and fear things they don't understand. They can't be recording very accurately if all they are worried about is pit bull attacks


----------

